

Programmers must learn licensing or I will kill them all - madewulf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhuF0oalOi8

======
SeanLuke
1\. Did he in this day and age really just recommend a license (BSD/MIT) which
has no patent license at all?

2\. Did he really just call BSD a "copyleft" license?

Unfortunate.

